# Fire Department Connection Location - NFPA?



## George McGerd (May 8, 2017)

Section 912 of the IFC states that _Fire department connections shall be located on the street side of buildings, fully visible and recognizable from the street or nearest point of fire department vehicle access or as otherwise approved by the code official_.  

And..._Fire department connections shall be installed in accordance with the National Fire Protection Association (NFPA) standard applicable to the system design_.

What, if anything, does the NFPA say with regard to the _*location*_ of the FDC?  I would have thought the NFPA 1 would have some type of requirement, but I could not find anything.

Thanks


----------



## RLGA (May 8, 2017)

NFPA 1 is a fire code much like the IFC. The reference to the NFPA in the IFC is in regard to the specific system standard for the type of sprinkler system used, such as NFPA 13.


----------



## cda (May 8, 2017)

Problem is building layouts are not all the same 

Road access to building

Fire hydrant location

Some ahj's have some specific requirements

So with all that said

NO. There is not a specific location


----------



## George McGerd (May 8, 2017)

RLGA said:


> NFPA 1 is a fire code much like the IFC. The reference to the NFPA in the IFC is in regard to the specific system standard for the type of sprinkler system used, such as NFPA 13.



Thanks.  The project will utilize a sprinkler system in accordance w/ NFPA 13.  While I don't have the book, my online research suggests NFPA 13 requires the FDC to be located on the "street" side of the building.  Sounds similar to IFC.  Obviously, we will get the location approved by AJH as required by code.  We prefer to have a proposed location and let the Fire Marshal shoot holes in it if location doesn't work for them.


----------



## cda (May 8, 2017)

Sounds good

Check to see if the ahj has any admendments or policy.


----------



## George McGerd (May 8, 2017)

cda said:


> Problem is building layouts are not all the same
> 
> Road access to building
> 
> ...



Thank you.  The project is somewhat complex with three frontage roads.  Although from my point of view it has great fire department access.  We will propose to locate the FDC near the main entrance and visible from the main road.  The hydrant locations have not yet been determined, and I realize those can affect the location of the FDC as well...


----------



## cda (May 8, 2017)

George McGerd said:


> Thank you.  The project is somewhat complex with three frontage roads.  Although from my point of view it has great fire department access.  We will propose to locate the FDC near the main entrance and visible from the main road.  The hydrant locations have not yet been determined, and I realize those can affect the location of the FDC as well...



I take it that is the area of the building where the fire sprinkler riser will be??


----------



## mtlogcabin (May 8, 2017)

We require a horn strobe to be located above the FDC. Helps to located the FDC when the landscaping changes over night and the annual inspection is 11 month away.


----------

